# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  کمک در مورد دستور inner join برای 3 جدول باهم

## oliya24

سلام دوستان من کار با این دستور رو فقط برای 2 جدول بلدم اگر کسی برای 3 جدول بلده  لطفا کمکم کنه 

و یه سوال اگر تعداد جدولها بیشتر از 3 تا بود چه باید کرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
از کدام دستور join باید استفاده کرد

----------


## sepideh_aghel

فرقي نميکنه چند تا جدول باشه از دستور زير استفاده مي کنيد
select * from tbl1 inner join tbl2 
on tb1.id=tbl2.id 
inner join tbl3 on tbl1.id1=tbl3.id1

----------


## z.rezaie

دوستان من این دستور رو در asp.net دارم:
"select * from table1,table2 where table1.code=table2.code and table1.code="
                +Request.QueryString.Get("id");
میخوام برای 3 تا جدول اینو داشته باشم چه کنم؟
فوریه خواهش میکنم

----------

